# "Switches and Thangs"



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''*LooKs SiCK*









1'' Black Anodized sidewinder :0 Beefy

















































3/4 top pressure out


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i love the way those are setup. oh and i bet they work decent too


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

nice :thumbsup: 

i need some rear pumps like that :biggrin:


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wat the hell ron! i wanted 2 of those anodized dumps for my rear. pm me wat u can do.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

oh BTW it looks fuckin siiiick!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

fuckin sick ! jeffs gona be happy when he gets those!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

what kind of motor is that?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jul 7 2009, 11:38 PM~14408853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SSSSHHHHHhhhhhh. It's a secret.



















Our super comp :biggrin:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

pm me for a price on one of those dumps cuz ill take one off ur hands or even maybe all 3 unless homie needs those other 2 then ill just take 1


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 11:38 PM~14409246
> *I got 3 more in stock???? LMK
> shipping out thursday and a Pallet of chrome undies
> SSSSHHHHHhhhhhh. It's a secret.
> ...


I was gonna say somethin about the motor but nvm i dont wanna let the cat outta the bag! Thoes pumps look sick ron good work!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

BMH is down with the SICKNESS.


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

how much is that worth?
pm price


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DAMN VERY VERY VERY NICE


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

all that money for those pumps and you dont even get valve caps :0 






































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: just playin....
and by the way ron those motors look SICK... im assuming those are something new????


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 08:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


damn strait to the point


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: sick shit


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

they lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

gonna looknice in that town car


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

those are nice ass pumps :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

set up looks real nice uffin:


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 9 2009, 05:19 PM~14426257
> *set up looks real nice uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


wut does a setup like the 1st pic with tae super duty adel-II run? no color,all chrome....pm me....w


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

IAM IN LOVE :worship: :wave: THANKS A LOT RON


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

nasty lookin


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

im gonna be thinking about those pumps while im doing my girl,,,



mmmyummy !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

loooks heela sick ron !!

and lucky sumofabeesh who bought them,,they better post pics when installed


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: So Beautiful, Estan Bien Chingonas


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 10:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


nice ron, cant wait for my new pump..let me knwo when ur sending that out to me lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs+Jul 9 2009, 11:56 PM~14430908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got jokes...HUH  :biggrin:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''*LooKs SiCK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 15 2009, 07:17 PM~14486517
> *Jess yelled at me about postin pics...ooops....
> TMI... :cheesy:
> Simon
> ...



haha..hey u said jeff heres ur pumps..u never specified who..and im jeff lol..so send away i wont turn down the package from UPS lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> > Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''*LooKs SiCK*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

man that looks nice!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

too badmy ride aint gonna match the color of the ride.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i meant the color of the black anodize parts.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 16 2009, 01:04 AM~14488943
> *dont need them on a piston...the pressure on the piston acts as a slowdown when the fluid is returning against pressure..helps slow it down
> *


hmmmm actually makes sence


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 16 2009, 02:11 AM~14490122
> *i meant the color of the black anodize parts.
> *


for the love of god man, just click on the EDIT button in ur post lol


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ron can you get the set up in chrome and red


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jul 8 2009, 02:13 PM~14412386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 THAT'S SWEET!!! GONNA SET YOUR TRUNK OFF JEFF!!! 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!!!


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 10:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


that is a beautiful pump wow can i get pumps in that look on your regular pump setups :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dbl post motors? Hmmm heard somebody was bringin dem back out new and improved. was it prestolite tha used to make tha old dbl post motors?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jul 30 2009, 12:43 PM~14627678
> *Dbl post motors? Hmmm heard somebody was bringin dem back out new and improved. was it prestolite tha used to make tha old dbl post motors?
> *


They still do, This is built off the comp style motors we carry, It is a parellel feild motor with a ground isolated brush holder, Higher torque and faster RPM than a 4 feild motor...Plus it's chrome  not ugly ass black spray paint


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wat happened itlooks burnt


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

cable came loose and it got so hot it couldn't be touched but it is still kickin. just kinda dirty right now i blew a rear hose saturday.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2009, 01:14 PM~14628899
> *They still do, This is built off the comp style motors we carry, It is a parellel feild motor with a ground isolated brush holder, Higher torque and faster RPM than a 4 feild motor...Plus it's chrome  not ugly ass black spray paint
> *


do those motors last a good while if u were running 8 batts to one of them? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2009, 02:14 PM~14628899
> *They still do, This is built off the comp style motors we carry, It is a parellel feild motor with a ground isolated brush holder, Higher torque and faster RPM than a 4 feild motor...Plus it's chrome  not ugly ass black spray paint
> *


i like mine in black lol


but a real question that i have is...whats the rpms and torque on the prestolite plus vs the saco pro motors...cuz the prestolite plus motors seem to handle more voltage than the saco pros out the box..and was wondering if maybe thats due to the prestolite plus have more resistance in them and can handle the higher voltage but has less rpms and torque


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT for my fellow Canadians......call me Jeff...left you a message yesterday!!!!


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dem shits look hot. nice work Ron


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Jul 30 2009, 09:52 PM~14634211
> *cable came loose and it got so hot it couldn't be touched but it is still kickin. just kinda dirty right now i blew a rear hose saturday.
> *


ya dont say.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Hopefully gonna see them in action at the Affiliated BBQ. :biggrin:


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

How do you wire a double post motor? two seperate wires off the same battery?


----------



## lowandslow64 (Nov 28, 2008)

:0 those are badass pumps :0


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...



how much dose those pums cost ? pm me the price


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowandslow64_@Aug 11 2009, 10:56 PM~14742781
> *:0 those are badass pumps  :0
> *


x2!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Any pics of the BMH Oldschools?


----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the pump in the 5th,6th,an d 7th pic. complete like that.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2009, 11:00 AM~14638040
> *i like mine in black lol
> but a real question that i have is...whats the rpms and torque on the prestolite plus vs the saco pro motors...cuz the prestolite plus motors seem to handle more voltage than the saco pros out the box..and was wondering if maybe thats due to the prestolite plus have more resistance in them and can handle the higher voltage but has less rpms and torque
> *


I wouldnt use old school prestos for a single running more than 6 or 7 batts, they work nice on double pumps or dancers they last forever! But seems to me they dont hold up on high voltage like 10 or 12 batts straight!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

how much for all that ?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...



Damit Ron I nut my pants :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Looks dope


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

hope to be gettin me one of these reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal soon :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Aug 30 2009, 11:41 PM~14930551
> *hope to be gettin me one of these reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal soon  :cheesy:
> *



this one is alllll you this exact set up.


----------



## Guero_joe11 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Aug 12 2009, 12:32 AM~14742448
> *How do you wire a double post motor? two seperate wires off the same battery?
> *


one post is for hot power, the other is for Ground. you can just weld a studded rod, or even a bolt to the frame, and bolt down your ground cable. I used to have a old prestolite motor. and that thing was older than me proally, but damn It worked good, I only ran 6 batteries, but a friend of mine ran 8 on his, and his didnt last all that long, so 6 at the most is what I would say in my opinion. I saw the new prestos were $160 which is a steep damn price and noone new anything about them, not even the companys selling them really. but just the other day was on bmh's website and boom, just decided which 4 motors will be going on my setup :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Ttt for great product!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2009, 05:17 AM~14933061
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this would really look nice inside my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2009, 07:17 AM~14933061
> *this one is alllll you this exact set up.
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you said to not get the side port? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 30 2009, 01:25 PM~14926936
> *I wouldnt use old school prestos for a single running more than 6 or 7 batts, they work nice on double pumps or dancers they last forever! But seems to me they dont hold up on high voltage like 10 or 12 batts straight!
> *



ya it worked fine on 8 batteries and not so bad on 9..doesnt like 10 cuz i think i smoked it lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thank you homies for coming out, i hope u had a great time. i know i did, maybe alittle too much


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 31 2009, 07:09 PM~14938973
> *thank you homies for coming out, i hope u had a great time. i know i did, maybe alittle too much
> *


You have tooooo much fun?????? Never! :biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Got some pics come for the Blue set up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2009, 02:58 PM~14938143
> *ya it worked fine on 8 batteries and not so bad on 9..doesnt like 10 cuz i think i smoked it lol
> *


damn what would yall recommend to run off of 10 batts?


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 28 2009, 04:09 PM~16111813
> *Got some pics come for the Blue set up!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Please post them :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

What size check is in that piston pump?




> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jan 1 2010, 06:49 PM~16155648
> *What size check is in that piston pump?
> *


!'' stucchi check


Heres the blue 3 pump kit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 01:01 AM~16221982
> *!'' stucchi check
> Heres the blue 3 pump kit.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hey muchas gracias estan bien chingonas


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*TTMFT*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Jan 12 2010, 01:30 PM~16266851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He says that shit at the shop all the time....I'mma cut ya holmes :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 13 2010, 01:05 PM~16278702
> *ttt :rimshot:
> *


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2010, 11:01 PM~16221982
> *!'' stucchi check
> Heres the blue 3 pump kit.
> 
> ...


hey ron can u pm me the price un this set up and the 2 pump set up un page 1 thanks


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ttt whatz up piesa lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon+Jan 14 2010, 10:38 PM~16296479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i got you player.. pm sent.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PIC'S OF THE BLUE SET UP? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

liked one of the photographes of your pumps so i painted it. thought id show ya. 
accrylics on canvas.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 26 2010, 01:49 PM~16417760
> *ttt :rimshot:
> *


----------



## buick87 (Apr 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 26 2010, 01:49 PM~16417760
> *ttt :rimshot:
> *


----------



## $$MONSTER$$ (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 1 2010, 01:31 PM~16478102
> *
> *


DAM HOMIE THOSE PUMPS ARE NASTY AS FUCK CANT WAIT TILL THE 17TH OF THIS MONTH I HOPE MY SHIT LOOKS JUST LIKE THAT SICK WORK RON .....SEE YOU GUYS SOON HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$MONSTER$$ (Nov 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 21 2010, 04:38 PM~16366941
> *liked one of the photographes of your pumps so i painted it. thought id show ya.
> accrylics on canvas.
> 
> ...


i would frame it and hang it in my front room. :biggrin:


----------



## ben d (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2009, 04:17 AM~14933061
> *this one is alllll you this exact set up.
> 
> 
> ...



How much? pm me please


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Feb 2 2010, 11:50 AM~16489291
> *How much?  pm me please
> *



Its purdy isn't it!!!! BM ALL DAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 01:01 AM~16221982
> *!'' stucchi check
> Heres the blue 3 pump kit.
> 
> ...


didn't think this kit could get any better..but i guess i was worng..can't wait to see it when its done..


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## $$MONSTER$$ (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 3 2010, 12:00 PM~16499877
> *ttt :rimshot:
> *


DAM BIG M HOMIE CANT WAIT DOGG IM COUNTIN DOWN THE MOTHER FUCKIN DAYS TTT .......HOMIE IM GOING TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST IF NOT THE DOPEST SHIT IN NEW MEXICO AND THATS ON THE REAL BIG HOMIE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Feb 7 2010, 03:07 AM~16537805
> *DAM BIG M HOMIE CANT WAIT DOGG IM COUNTIN DOWN THE MOTHER FUCKIN DAYS TTT .......HOMIE IM GOING TO HAVE ONE OF THE BADDEST IF NOT THE DOPEST SHIT IN NEW MEXICO AND THATS ON THE REAL BIG HOMIE
> *


Don't trip Homie, we gonna get ya hooked up :thumbsup:


----------



## $$MONSTER$$ (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:22 PM~14408132
> *Hey Jeff heres your pumps ,big homie, Hope you like them !!!!! Ran out of 1/2 checks for the rear so I did 3/4''LooKs SiCK
> 
> 
> ...


TTT...BUMP THIS SHIT THIS SET UP AINT FOR KIDS HOMIE THATS A GROWN ASS MANS SET UP HERE TTTMT :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Feb 15 2010, 01:36 AM~16616083
> *TTT...BUMP THIS SHIT THIS SET UP AINT FOR KIDS HOMIE THATS A GROWN ASS MANS SET UP HERE TTTMT :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2010, 11:01 PM~16221982
> *!'' stucchi check
> Heres the blue 3 pump kit.
> 
> ...


hey Big M tell ron do my rears like that too, maybe spice it more or sumtin. did you guys get my slowdowns yet?


----------



## $$MONSTER$$ (Nov 12, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES ........MONSTER AGAIN JUST PASSIN THRU LET YOU GUYS KNOW I MADE IT HOME SAFE.... JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS AGAIN TO BIG RON AND THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY ONCE AGAIN FOR TAKIN CARE OF ME THATS REALY ONE OF THE SICKEST PUMPS IVE EVER SEEN I DONT EVEN WANT TO PUT THAT SHIT IN MY RIDE I RATHER PUT THAT SHIT IN MY LIVIN ROOM ....BUT THANKS AGAIN ILL DEFINETLY BE A LIFE TIME CUSTUMER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Feb 22 2010, 12:46 AM~16685835
> *WHATS UP HOMIES ........MONSTER AGAIN JUST PASSIN THRU LET YOU GUYS KNOW I MADE IT HOME SAFE.... JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS AGAIN TO BIG RON AND THE BLACK MAGIC FAMILY ONCE AGAIN FOR TAKIN CARE OF ME THATS REALY ONE OF THE SICKEST PUMPS IVE EVER SEEN I DONT EVEN WANT TO PUT THAT SHIT IN MY RIDE I RATHER PUT THAT SHIT IN MY LIVIN ROOM ....BUT THANKS AGAIN ILL DEFINETLY BE A LIFE TIME CUSTUMER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


thank's homie.. it was nice meet'n you & your fam.. drove all the way from new mexico to pic up his one of a kind whammy set up.. now if that's not dedication i dont kno wut iz :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

Heres the blue 3 pump kit.




























TTT :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@May 5 2010, 11:45 PM~17404739
> *Heres the blue 3 pump kit.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real prretty, but watcha gunna do with it !!!!!??!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, I'm planning to put them on a '64 SS that Jeff from Switches & Thangs is Building for me


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the nice pumps


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:;; I see u ron


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

*pumps looking great on the car as it's gettin' ready for Detroit*   :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What up My Ali G's :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@May 28 2010, 11:09 PM~17637356
> *pumps looking great on the car as it's gettin' ready for Detroit      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I love that set-up.......NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Dec 10 2010, 12:23 AM~19290261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice set up ruben. hope 2 have the car done soon 2 put this in :biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 10 2010, 09:47 PM~19297086
> *nice set up ruben. hope 2 have the car done soon 2 put this in :biggrin:
> *


Thank you guys for the effort I really appreciate :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

B M H DO I NEED SAY MORE NOTHING BUT THE BEST FUCK ALL YOU HATERS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 14 2010, 04:50 PM~19326297
> *B M H DO I NEED SAY MORE NOTHING BUT THE BEST  FUCK ALL YOU HATERS
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Dec 10 2010, 01:23 AM~19290261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pumps look bad ass


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 10 2010, 08:47 PM~19297086
> *nice set up ruben. hope 2 have the car done soon 2 put this in :biggrin:
> *


 and I can finish the roof


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fons+Dec 10 2010, 09:47 PM~19297086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: * THANK YOU GUYS *


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Dec 10 2010, 05:23 PM~19290261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 14 2010, 05:50 PM~19326297
> *B M H DO I NEED SAY MORE NOTHING BUT THE BEST  FUCK ALL YOU HATERS
> *


Why thanx holmes :biggrin: ...Need to change your sig to TEAM BLUE


Proud to have you on our side Mr, Jeff Chizzle :biggrin:


----------



## '86 Elco (Jan 2, 2013)

CHILANGO 64 CUSTOM SETUP!!!


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

nice setup hella nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice pumps


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

except for the missed matched checks...LOL just playin ******


----------



## CuZiN PauL (May 2, 2012)

'86 Elco said:


> CHILANGO 64 CUSTOM SETUP!!!




:worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Alooooooooowhaaaaa chippas!!!


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

'86 Elco said:


> CHILANGO 64 CUSTOM SETUP!!!


Majestics Toronto:wave:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------

